# KC AREA 2017



## morelican

Wanted to get a topic started for finds near the Kansas City Metro. Really hopeful this rain is going to do the trick. Post 'em if you got 'em... :wink:


----------



## terrysapp

I was just getting ready to open one up for KC area. I live in the St. Louis area but have a spot up near Cameron. 4 hour drive for me, so I want to make sure they are up before I head up there. Good luck everyone.


----------



## stormer

Sorry i cant figure out how to post pics but i found my first on march 21st and have a pic..have checked that spot daily and found no more than that 1 until today..i found a grey about 2 inches tall 50 yards from the first...im in blue springs. ..found around dead sycamore trees , low lying area with no slopes to speak of..last 3 days the may apples have exploded and ive found a few other species of shrooms..its about to explode with morels. Plenty of moisture, now we need a little sun..if someone can coach me how to post..ill do so


----------



## shroomdawg

terrysapp, if y'all can't make the haul to Cameron just make arrangements with the landowner and the Dawg will head over and makes sure dem shrooms get proper attention so to speak. :lol:


----------



## terrysapp

haha. I'll keep you posted. :roll:


----------



## morelican

terrysapp,

What are the odds, my folks live outside Cameron. That is quite the drive from St Louie...


----------



## ms_ morel

stormer said:


> Sorry i cant figure out how to post pics but i found my first on march 21st and have a pic..have checked that spot daily and found no more than that 1 until today..i found a grey about 2 inches tall 50 yards from the first...im in blue springs. ..found around dead sycamore trees , low lying area with no slopes to speak of..last 3 days the may apples have exploded and ive found a few other species of shrooms..its about to explode with morels. Plenty of moisture, now we need a little sun..if someone can coach me how to post..ill do so


My _suspicion_ is that you have to click on the "*More Options...*" box below the box where you enter what text you want in a comment/post. Then try clicking the "*Upload a File*" box that appears....again, below the text box. From there you can choose your picture and see if it posts. 

If it doesn't post, then you must upload your photo somewhere on the net. Once that is done, then look above the text box and find the Smilie face in that row of buttons. Just to the right of that is a little square icon with a mountain in it. When you have your chosen pic(s) uploaded somewhere on the net, you can then copy the URL where it's posted and paste it in the appropriate place as it asks. Then follow whatever prompts you get.

I hope this helps. Just understand that what one sees on a cell phone and what one sees while using a computer can be and usually are two different things. The directions I gave you are given by what I see on the computer that I'm on. You may or may not see the same things the same way as I do on your phone.


----------



## ms_ morel

Hey everyone, I'm just now figuring out how to navigate in here. Trying to figure out how to be able to come directly to this thread. hmmmm........

Anyway, I hope this season brings *LOTS* of morels to everyone and enough to share, too!

Unfortunately, the other evening a brand new can of whipped cream jumped off the top shelf in my fridge and attacked my big toe on my right foot. Yes, that SUX! Had it X-rayed...not broke, but it sure does feel like it! Because of that, it looks like I won't be doing any morel hunting any time soon. 

*SO,* *if* any of you find that you have _"too many"_ morels...I would be interested in buying a couple of pounds or so if the price is right. I live in the southern half of Clay county Missouri and can meet up with you anywhere in that area. Just inbox me, eh? THX!


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

Hey I will definitely let you know when I'm finding em and get ahold of you because I usually find way too many to eat myself and end up selling a bunch to friends around Kearney. Hopefully this weekend!


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

ms morel - sorry about your toe! I'd be happy to meet you at your local honeyhole and you just point me in the right direction!  You do the pointin, I'll do the pickin!


----------



## ms_ morel

FITTYSPENCE said:


> Hey I will definitely let you know when I'm finding em and get ahold of you because I usually find way too many to eat myself and end up selling a bunch to friends around Kearney. Hopefully this weekend!


Sounds good. Hope this is a GREAT year for all concerned!


----------



## ms_ morel

MO ShroomSniper said:


> ms morel - sorry about your toe! I'd be happy to meet you at your local honeyhole and you just point me in the right direction!  You do the pointin, I'll do the pickin!


Yeh? ......uhm, ....no.... Thanks for the offer, anyway!  And thanks for your concern over my toe.


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

When it comes to abandoned morels...I'm always here to help! lol


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

MO ShroomSniper said:


> ms morel - sorry about your toe! I'd be happy to meet you at your local honeyhole and you just point me in the right direction!  You do the pointin, I'll do the pickin!





ms_ morel said:


> Yeh? ......uhm, ....no.... Thanks for the offer, anyway!  And thanks for your concern over my toe.


Lol she ain't gonna give up any her spots, smart girl haha nice try!


----------



## trotline

Taking dad out tomorrow and hit a couple spots in platte county. Lilac is in full bloom across the street and my hostas are well above ground. All signs pointing to morels are up. Just need to sniff them out


----------



## newb87

Didn't come out of the woods with empty sacks today! 7lbs total.


----------



## ksmorelhunter

Nice find Newb. Was that in the KC area?


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

newb87 said:


> Didn't come out of the woods with empty sacks today! 7lbs total.
> View attachment 228
> View attachment 229
> View attachment 230
> View attachment 231
> View attachment 232


Lol that last picture with all the morels and a pistol next to it. Are you mushroom hunting in the hood? Haha


----------



## newb87

FITTYSPENCE said:


> Lol that last picture with all the morels and a pistol next to it. Are you mushroom hunting in the hood? Haha


I'm not sure where you be shroom hunting 50 cent but cover alot of woods when I hunt. When you hear about shroom hunters finding dead body's on the news in what could be your back yard what is your definition of the hood? I take my 2 little shroom stompers in the woods with me... It's for every day self defense, you never know if your the person running into the guy dumping the dead body's. That was just what was in my hands after I got home before taking the pic.


----------



## newb87

ksmorelhunter said:


> Nice find Newb. Was that in the KC area?


Yes it was ksmorelhunter south side of the MO river, hunted 2 hours before finding the honey hole only finding one medium sized false morel. Kind of weird didn't see a single may apple where I was at.


----------



## shroomdawg

newb87 said:


> Didn't come out of the woods with empty sacks today! 7lbs total.
> View attachment 228
> View attachment 229
> View attachment 230
> View attachment 231
> View attachment 232


Well newby, that has the Dawg off the damn porch! Posse is rounded up and it's on son.
That place looks familiar, I think I know right where you found them shrooms, but beings I'm respectful of your honey hole I will not infringe on another shroomers stomping grounds. I'm hitting the honey hole about 100 yds to the south.


----------



## morchella ed

You got a Kentucky boy who lives in Minnesota now and is about to travel from Minneapolis down to KC area and get a bunch of morels next weekend! Hope we can all share!


----------



## newb87

shroomdawg said:


> Well newby, that has the Dawg off the damn porch! Posse is rounded up and it's on son.
> That place looks familiar, I think I know right where you found them shrooms, but beings I'm respectful of your honey hole I will not infringe on another shroomers stomping grounds. I'm hitting the honey hole about 100 yds to the south.


You know what they say shroomdawg... early bird gets the shroom lol, I left a couple dozen that were no bigger then half my thumb for the next shroomer. Unless I make it back before they start finding all my stumps


----------



## boone

shroomdawg said:


> Well newby, that has the Dawg off the damn porch! Posse is rounded up and it's on son.
> That place looks familiar, I think I know right where you found them shrooms, but beings I'm respectful of your honey hole I will not infringe on another shroomers stomping grounds. I'm hitting the honey hole about 100 yds to the south.


----------



## boone

Gettem Dog,its time to go,get off that porch and sniffem out! Old hound dogs like you and l may be slow but we do sniffem out. Young ones like Nube might be first, but we're study. Good luck.


----------



## boone

newb87 said:


> You know what they say shroomdawg... early bird gets the shroom lol, I left a couple dozen that were no bigger then half my thumb for the next shroomer. Unless I make it back before they start finding all my stumps


It's great you have the little ones out newb,they looked like there having a great time! Your shrooms are great. The early bird may get the worm,but the late one gets the most.lolol


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

newb87 said:


> I'm not sure where you be shroom hunting 50 cent but cover alot of woods when I hunt. When you hear about shroom hunters finding dead body's on the news in what could be your back yard what is your definition of the hood? I take my 2 little shroom stompers in the woods with me... It's for every day self defense, you never know if your the person running into the guy dumping the dead body's. That was just what was in my hands after I got home before taking the pic.
> View attachment 235
> View attachment 236


Calm down newb87! You don't have to get all upset with me. I was just joking with ya lol. Everyone carries these days!


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

That's funny, I was also hunting the south side of the river and didn't find a thing. Maybe you beat me to em, haha


----------



## ms_ morel

From the comments here, it's still hit and miss. It's supposed to rain tonight and then start in again Wed nite and rain through the weekend. Temps ranging from upper 60s to mid/upper 70s during that time. Hope it brings them out! Good Luck out there!...........

.......Maybe you can find some for me, too??? LOL!


----------



## newb87

FITTYSPENCE said:


> Calm down newb87! You don't have to get all upset with me. I was just joking with ya lol. Everyone carries these days!


NewB doesn't get upset lol... 50 cent should of been a dead give away... All fun in games on this forum, if you haven't went through the shroomin ain't for wussies thread you should go over and take a gander. Only see 3 types of shroomers in the woods, tho's there for the thrill, tho's there for the passion and tho's there who look like they are on the registered pedophile list... They could be good guys but just sayin. I've crossed paths with a few unpleasant folks in the woods, even carrying it makes you feel uncomfortable. No offense taken 50 cent lol.


----------



## newb87

boone said:


> It's great you have the little ones out newb,they looked like there having a great time! Your shrooms are great. The early bird may get the worm,but the late one gets the most.lolol


Appreciate it boone! It's better when they enjoy it lol, took lots of treats and bribing to get these little guys on the scent. Now there on the hunt because like any young male the competitive gene takes over.  
I'll be in Iowa hunting private property after the Midwest is dried up... Late one gets the most indeed


----------



## ms_ morel

FITTYSPENCE said:


> Lol she ain't gonna give up any her spots, smart girl haha nice try!


I may have been born at night, but it certainly was not last night! My Momma didn't raise a fool! 
HA!!!


----------



## ms_ morel

MO ShroomSniper said:


> When it comes to abandoned morels...I'm always here to help! lol


HEY! That there is MY job! LMAO!


----------



## trotline

Got skunked with Dad Saturday. Had volleyball games in the morning so not sure if early bird got the worm or they just weren't up yet in that area. I think it's just a tad early still but definitely some to find if the legwork is put in. I'll get back out Thursday. Good luck


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

newb87 said:


> NewB doesn't get upset lol... 50 cent should of been a dead give away... All fun in games on this forum, if you haven't went through the shroomin ain't for wussies thread you should go over and take a gander. Only see 3 types of shroomers in the woods, tho's there for the thrill, tho's there for the passion and tho's there who look like they are on the registered pedophile list... They could be good guys but just sayin. I've crossed paths with a few unpleasant folks in the woods, even carrying it makes you feel uncomfortable. No offense taken 50 cent lol.


Lol newb87 looks like you know what your doing anyways! I'm here up north in Kearney and still haven't found 1 morel! This sucks! I'm guessing we need some more rain up here because the vegetation still ain't where it needs to be since we didn't have a winter this year... And it's all good bro I was first just gonna comment and say nice gun and nice find but decided to give ya a hard time. Yeah you never know who your gonna come across being in the woods maybe being a pedophile or even a big ole copperhead Lol especially with those kiddos around you definitely need some protection. Me... I don't have any kids yet but I'm always carrying and I carry a 410 Lol.


----------



## boone

newb87 said:


> Appreciate it boone! It's better when they enjoy it lol, took lots of treats and bribing to get these little guys on the scent. Now there on the hunt because like any young male the competitive gene takes over.
> I'll be in Iowa hunting private property after the Midwest is dried up... Late one gets the most indeed


Planning on going that way my self NewB. Hope to get the grandkids out this weekend maybe Hillsdale. Good luck to you all and be safe.


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

fresh!


----------



## MO ShroomSniper




----------



## MO ShroomSniper

not a huge haul, but better than a day in the office!


----------



## morchella ed

Were those found in the KC area?


MO ShroomSniper said:


> View attachment 399
> not a huge haul, but better than a day in the office!


----------



## morelican

After hunting a reliable spot from years past yesterday and coming up empty handed, today my wife walks out our front door and found one sitting proudly in our cedar mulch along the front of the house. I cut a large root from an elm tree near the street in front of our house about three years ago. We live in Independence not far from 24 Hwy.





  








2017YardMorel




__
morelican


__
Apr 14, 2017


----------



## Clint Beed

Found 36 today in Northwest Missouri. Mostly small greys in one area!


----------



## trotline

I must be zigging when I should be zagging. Finding it tough to find any this year. May have to stick with fishing going forward


----------



## Jsawyer1987

trotline said:


> I must be zigging when I should be zagging. Finding it tough to find any this year. May have to stick with fishing going forward


I have been lurking on this site for years but finally conjured up enough frustration to create a user name.

I have been out 20+ hours over the past 3 weeks and have covered a ton of ground. None of my spots, that have previously produced, are producing and I constantly have the feeling that I'm not even close to mushrooms this year.

Trotline... I'm with you on switching to fishing! I've never been this frustrated; especially since mushroom hunting is typically frustration-free with the quality time in the woods.


----------



## newb87

Newb's about as frustrated as ya'll shroom stompers... wasn't able to go shroom pickin any day this week. If it's not one thing it's another that gets in the way. Heck this is the first time I've been able to even log in sense way earlier in the week and finally am able to bc I'm at work. My oldest shroom stomper came down with strep throat running a fever. Had to keep him under specific Dr orders until he got better and one of them orders was to stay out them woods. Not good news this time of year for newb... Wanted to post a update to a finding from my father n law around the pleasant Hill area. He was out on his tractor cutting some grass Thursday the 13th minding his own buisness and stumbled acrossed a worthy size haul.. Needless to say they were in a random a** place.... to make it so bad I was given permission to hunt the same property where he found em







but wasn't able to make it until this weekend. All in all it might of worked out for newb him finding them bc now i won't have to give him any wants I stumbled acrossed the mother load some time this week. Been watching some of the wooded areas I kick dirt around in and the vegetation on the edge of the woods is looking about that time. Give it another week before throwing in the flag. About to put in some vacation the Mrs don't need to know about as we speak!


----------



## ksalmon

NE Kansas


----------



## jetcar

Weird year. Most of my good spots had no morels at all, and the spot that's usually pretty "so-so" and doesn't produce until late in the season gave up it's usual pound or two of what looked like late season morels - very old and chewed up looking. I'm tempted to think it's about over but it seems like it never really started!


----------



## kb st.joe.mo

big ass shrooms there newb, still look real good though.


----------



## ms_ morel

Yes, newb, those are some very nice looking morels!


----------



## ms_ morel

Sure is quiet in here...... Surely, it's not REALLY over YET! 

Does anyone know what the ground temp is now? Do you think that the rain this weekend and the ensuing warmup afterwards may do some good?


----------



## Tim Withrow

Well I've had little to no luck this year. Maybe this rain will prolong the season. Hope everyone doing better then me


----------

